# Installation ECLIPSE sur MAC OS X



## KICEKICE (7 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de passer à MAC, je souhaiterais installer ECLIPSE pour débuter en développement JAVA. Je connais la procédure sous WINDOWS mais ignore celle sur MAC. J'ai dézippé l'appli ECLIPSE sous le rep APLLICATION, mais lorsque je lance le fichier .app il lance ECLIPSE puis me sort quasi immédiatement. J'ai également essayé de lancer une compile javac d'un classique HellopWorld.java ... et je n'ai jamais vu autant d'erreurs (evidemment j'ai archi vérifier mon .java). Je sais que sous windows il faut créer des variables d'environnement... Y a-t-il des fichiers a paramétrer sous OS X...
Bref je débute et forcément ....... je galère.
Merci a tous ceux qui vont ou aimeraient m'aider


----------



## Zeusviper (7 Novembre 2006)

Salut! et bienvenue sur macG!

il n'y a aucune manip n&#233;cessaire pour faire tourner eclipse sous mac. pas de variable d'environnement &#224; fixer. Tu t&#233;l&#233;charges, tu d&#233;compresses (pas n&#233;c&#233;ssairement dans le dossier Applications d'ailleurs) et c'est tout.

javac est install&#233; nativement sous macosX et est ind&#233;pendant d'eclipse.

Quelles sont les erreurs retourn&#233;es par javac sur un helloworld classique? 


```
import java.io.*

class HelloWorld {
   public void main( string args[] ) {
      System.out.println("Hello World");
   }
}
```

++

EDIT : sait-on jamais : tu as bien une version de java install&#233;e sur ton syst&#232;me? si oui laquelle? "java -version" dans un terminal.


----------

